# Live find disaster



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

We start our official training with TN task force 1. Libby had her eval done for drive, agility, and rubble, and she did awesome. I'm aiming for October, though we will see, as she just turned a year old.

So far she is doing good, though she isn't a barker at all, I will really have to work to get her to make some noise.

I'm thrilled, as starting out, she had zero hunt drive. Her hunt is now awesome, and her nerve is great. Paperwork is all filled out, now about a year of classes and training, and hopefully we will be ready.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

congrats, and good luck


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Congratulations Julie !


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

julie allen said:


> We start our official training with TN task force 1. Libby had her eval done for drive, agility, and rubble, and she did awesome. I'm aiming for October, though we will see, as she just turned a year old.
> 
> So far she is doing good, though she isn't a barker at all, I will really have to work to get her to make some noise.
> 
> I'm thrilled, as starting out, she had zero hunt drive. Her hunt is now awesome, and her nerve is great. Paperwork is all filled out, now about a year of classes and training, and hopefully we will be ready.



Did Debra do the test?

DFrost


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

David Frost said:


> Did Debra do the test?
> 
> DFrost


Lol, yep, after she lectured to the whole fire department how she is trying to get me away from the whole hrd thing. 

Wasn't a test, just her eval, since I told her Libby had zero hunt in the beginning, and dog aggression. We began cadaver training, Deborah said stop! Lol. 

Rubble training begins weekend after next for us 

I have alot to do, getting a bark alert, directionals, ladder climbing. I'm glad Deborah has faith lol. Really though Libby did great, several dogs, helicopter flying in doing drops for their training, the firing range next door. She stayed focused and did her thing, not bad for a pup.

Testing will be in October, though Libby won't be two until next summer, so we will see if we have to wait.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats!
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

julie allen said:


> Lol, yep, after she lectured to the whole fire department how she is trying to get me away from the whole hrd thing.
> 
> .


She's a tough nut and will tell you the truth. Tell her I said howdy.

DFrost


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Good luck Julie!

Wish I was close enough to a rubble pile to try mine on a good rubble pile!

Craig


----------

